# Welche Radiatoren für das Lian Li PC-O8 Case?



## TMay (6. September 2015)

*Welche Radiatoren für das Lian Li PC-O8 Case?*

Hi Community,

ich habe eine Frage bzgl. einer Wasserkühlung im Lian Li PC-O8 Case. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, wie dick die Radiatoren sein können, so dass man immer noch alle Kabel in die zweite Case-Kammer bekommt? 
Reichen zum Kühlen von einem i7-6700K und einer GTX980 Ti 1 240mm EKWB Coolstream SE und 1 360mm EKWB Coolstream PE aus? Oder wäre der Platz ausreichend, um anstatt einen 360er PE einen 360er EKWB XE in die zweite Case-Kammer einzusetzen?
In Zukunft will ich nicht ausschließen, eine zweite GraKa zu verbauen, weshalb die Kühlleistung auch unter diesen Umständen ausreichend sein sollte.

Ich bedank mich schonmal für eure Hilfe!

PS: Als Lüfter für die Radiatoren verwende ich die Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition.


----------

